# Child Support Investigators (DOR)



## Beowolf (Jan 27, 2006)

I see where this position has had an open continuous posting for the last few years but never seem to see anyone get hired.

Does anyone know if they ever fill these positions or if its just there if an opening needs filling peridically.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Beowolf said:


> I see where this position has had an open continuous posting for the last few years but never seem to see anyone get hired.
> 
> Does anyone know if they ever fill these positions or if its just there if an opening needs filling peridically.


Don't let the title fool you. There isn't alot of investigating going on with that job. I actually believe the title is "Child Support Enforcement Officer".

I had a friend of mine do it right out of college and he hated it and last only 2 years. He said that you are at a desk all day long trying to trackdown deadbeat dads and their employers etc. so that they can set up a payment plan for court ordered support. Plus, once you are assigned to the case, you get calls from the mothers screaming at you to get them their money and "why hasn't so and so given me my money yet". So, it seems like it can be a bit depressing.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I had a few of these Child Support Inv. come to my town enforcing child support. They would ask us for assistance in grabbing up a shitbag. Seemed like a kool job.


----------

